# Michael Ellis Training Videos ?



## Bcannie

Does anyone have any opinions on any of his training DVD's?

"The Power of Training Dogs With Food", "The Power of Training Dogs With Markers", and "The Power of Playing Tug With Your Dog". 

Any other good recomendations?


----------



## onyx'girl

I like the little clips on Leerburgs site, I don't have the videos. 
I like Michael's methods. At the SchH club I go to, the training center owner goes to train w/ Michael often, so I get to learn from her!


----------



## Samba

I don't think Michael is in the Power of Training Dogs with Markers. I believe it mostly features Ed. Still a good tape for those new to clicker/marker training and a good review for those familiar. I have all three tapes. Really like them. Michael E is a good instructor and obviously a person who likes dogs and likes to train behaviors in a manner that they are correct and powerful. You get hours and hours of information and demonstration. I watch them quite a bit actually. The Power of Training Dogs with Food really got me kick started with my new rescue guys. They are coming along faster and better than I have gotten before in training. The tug video is good also. If you have the money, I think they are well worth it. Competition Heeling is next release. Looking forward to it!

These are the best I have seen lately. Maybe others have some new ones they have viewed. 

Michael is a good instructor. I would love to go to his school sometime, but California is far, far away. Maybe a seminar at some point.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh wow, I've heard of him but had no idea he's right here in the Bay Area!


----------



## Samba

Okay, I am trying really hard not to be overcome with jealousy!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Well, I just saw the price - almost $2000 for a 2 week course, yikes! For one thing I've only taken a whole 2 weeks off work ONCE in 33 years so that might a problem, and I don't have an extra $2000 bucks laying around either. There aren't any seminars on the schedule right now, but that looks like a better option, I'll have to keep checking back. His school is only about an hour from me, and I drive an hour each way to obediences classes all the time.


----------



## caview

His videos are fantastic!!! there is a fair amount of repeation and some bad editing, when the same cut is used twice, but this will be so minor compared to the increadible insights and structure you'll get from him!

I have both videos and they are life changing, and completely worth the price!

Tanya


----------



## Bcannie

> Originally Posted By: SambaI don't think Michael is in the Power of Training Dogs with Markers. I believe it mostly features Ed. Still a good tape for those new to clicker/marker training and a good review for those familiar. I have all three tapes. Really like them. Michael E is a good instructor and obviously a person who likes dogs and likes to train behaviors in a manner that they are correct and powerful. You get hours and hours of information and demonstration. I watch them quite a bit actually. The Power of Training Dogs with Food really got me kick started with my new rescue guys. They are coming along faster and better than I have gotten before in training. The tug video is good also. If you have the money, I think they are well worth it. Competition Heeling is next release. Looking forward to it!
> 
> These are the best I have seen lately. Maybe others have some new ones they have viewed.
> 
> Michael is a good instructor. I would love to go to his school sometime, but California is far, far away. Maybe a seminar at some point.



Would it be worth it to get all three tapes? The marker one isn't by Michael.


----------



## Bcannie

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWell, I just saw the price - almost $2000 for a 2 week course, yikes! For one thing I've only taken a whole 2 weeks off work ONCE in 33 years so that might a problem, and I don't have an extra $2000 bucks laying around either. There aren't any seminars on the schedule right now, but that looks like a better option, I'll have to keep checking back. His school is only about an hour from me, and I drive an hour each way to obediences classes all the time.


Wow... 2000 price tag for 2 week course really makes the price of the video seem a little better!!


----------



## Martie

I have the "Power of Training Dogs with Food" Video and really like it, too. The one thing I really enjoyed was that they use "real" people/dogs who are learning. For some reason, it really is a lot more informative for me to watch their mistakes and how they correct them, than to watch someone doing it perfectly. Certainly important to see how it's supposed to look - and there is some of that - but really helpful to see the learning process.


----------



## Samba

I think the DVD package buy is worth it. 

The prices are for professional dog training classes I think. I don't know if they offer regular public classes for folks and their dogs. Perhaps they do or will??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Here's the course description:

*OBEDIENCE INTENSIVE:
An introduction to Michael’s training system in theory and practice.

This course is a great stepping off point for anyone interested in our school, and is a prerequisite for many of our other courses. It details all the fundamentals of our approach to obedience and the dog/handler relationship. This course thoroughly covers our reward based teaching systems, the use of verbal markers for communication, building behavior through luring and free shaping, the thoughtful introduction of aversives, and creating motivation in your dog through productive play. There will be both a lecture/theory portion, covering the science of the training, and a practical portion, that puts the theory into play. There are no prerequisites for this class. Students must bring a dog for the practical phase. *

It sounds like it would be great for both professional dog trainers, and also average people looking to improve their training skills.


----------



## Northern GSDs

I haven't seen the videos although I have heard very good things about them (in regards to the techniques). 

Michael is awesome - he works with both dogs and handlers exceptionally well and he is tons of fun to train with. I've been to one of his seminars and left with many great tools to continue using in my training. He also offered some interesting insight about my dog that really melded with what I was thinking as well.



> Quote: Maybe a seminar at some point.


Absolutely! I would not hesitate to go to another of his seminars but with his new school I think the number of seminars offered will likely be reduced as compared to the past.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ahlamarana

I have been to a couple of his seminars, and the videos are almost like being there. The filming is all done at seminars or his school with people who are learning. I have them all and am looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Jason L

Both videos are excellent!!! Those two and Balabanov are my favorite!


----------



## Samba

Yes, Ivan's DVDs are good also, IMO. They give great explanations of the concepts being employed. 

Obedience without Conflict: Clear Communication
Obed w/o Conflict: The Game

http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?keywords=Schutzhund&search=action


----------



## Northern GSDs

> Quote:Obedience without Conflict: Clear Communication &
> Obed w/o Conflict: The Game


I second these 2 - I really liked them alot. They were a bit pricey and the quality is not all that great IMHO but well worth what I paid for them at the end of the day. I think I got them in a set so I saved a bit by ordering both.


----------



## Jason L

The Ellis and the Balabanov complement each other very well. A lot of what they do are similar. Obviously Michael Ellis goes into much greater details and - like someone else mentioned - it's nice that they include footages of regular people working with their regular dogs (and not just finished, high drive mals like in Ivan's DVD) and that's very interesting.


----------



## gmcenroe

I like his clips on Leerburg, but havent bought the videos yet.


----------



## Pat Moreno

We live in Florida so we have his DVDs from Leerburg and really love them. They are coming out with a heeling DVD in March and I want to get this also. It really has helped me with our training. I wish he lived here in Florida.


----------



## Josiebear

I have been thinking about getting some of his vids. I have some from Leerburg.


----------



## HeidiW

Where do you buy Michael Ellis DVDs from?


----------



## Samba

Leerburg | New DVD Releases



I see the comp heeling vid is available for pre-order!:groovy:


----------



## onyx'girl

The length of the DVD's is crazy! 3,4,5 hours?
The owner where I train is going to a seminar in March with her pup, can't wait til she gets back to hear of the experience! She has trained with him previously but not with a puppy.


----------



## Samba

You do get a lot of video for the money. There are lots of examples of "regular" handlers and their dogs. It is nice to see the different dogs and how the methods apply.


----------



## Jason L

The regular handler sections are my favorite parts. You really do learn a lot by watching other people train.


----------



## Samba

*heeling*

Pre-ordered!!:bump:

YouTube - leerburg's Channel

Leerburg | Focused Heeling with Michael Ellis


----------



## DonP

Here is a short video of Michael working with his own dog. 
I want to be like Mike 
Leerburg


----------



## lafalce

Way cool..............lovely to watch!!!!!


----------



## jasonGSD01

ok anyone have the DVD's they want to sell?


----------



## Josiebear

found his facebook. still awaiting his friend request he sure does not get on much does he?  I am on Leerburg's newsletter and get some of Michael's video. I'm really liking him.


----------

